
End of road for trucking startup Palleter - jkaljundi
https://medium.com/@MartKelder/end-of-road-for-trucking-startup-palleter-523a4a906fe9
======
dandare
> Hypothesis #3: Trucking companies offer competitive pricing for such last
> minute offers since available space in a moving truck is a perishable good —
> if you don’t sell it out the opportunity is forever gone.

Is there a parallel with free seats in airlines? If yes, then the solution is
the exact opposite of discounted pricing for last minute offers.

------
brudgers
_Trucks have much less available space than the Eurostat data leads to
believe. Firstly the data only considers cargo weight. So lightweight cargo
skews the data. Secondly reporting the data to Eurostat is an annoyance for
the trucking companies — so who knows what’s in those reports._

To a first approximation, the limiting condition for shipping is bulk not
weight. Governments track and regulate weight because weight correlates to
wear and tear on infrastructure.

